# If you were a god...



## Legal Rose (Jan 15, 2013)

I have a setting I'm trying to plan out, and I thought that maybe some extra sets of eyes might be helpful.

The quick explanation of this setting is that it is a collection of countless small, self-contained worlds.  Each world was originally designed by a single god-like being who now resides inside that world.  These worlds have some limitations to them: the worlds can only be a several square miles in size, and must be surrounded my some impenetrable barrier (a wall of rock, an endless ocean, a sheer cliff-face, etc).  The only way to travel between worlds is via naturally-occurring portals.

So in order to help me beef up the list of possible worlds I could include, I was wondering:

 What kind of world would you personally design if you were one of these gods?
 And how would you interact with the people who live in your world?


----------



## Wanara009 (Jan 15, 2013)

What are the rule to the godhood? Do you need your creature to worship/maintain your godhood or not?

If the former, I would fashion myself and my world to be a world of clock mechanism populated by clockwork people. I need them to maintain my mechanisms while they would need me to wound up their springs. This way, they won't be tempted to rebel against me and I won't be tempted to do cruel things to them.

If the latter, I would simply seed of life in the water and see where it goes in the next few hundred billion of years, occasionally changing the parameters to see what came out while keeping myself isolated from the creatures so I could observe.


----------



## camradio (Jan 15, 2013)

My world would be a floating island. Nothing but endless sky all around it. I would disguise myself as a common person and just walk around help good people, while being cruel to the bad


----------



## Sheilawisz (Jan 15, 2013)

This is a really cool idea, I love it!!

My world would be composed by high and steep mountains, glaciers, frozen forests and vast snowfields. The barrier limiting it would be like a crystal wall, and the people would live in little villages in the mountains.

I would interact with them as some sort of ice or snow spirit, that would be fascinating...


----------



## Legal Rose (Jan 15, 2013)

Wanara009 said:


> What are the rule to the godhood? Do you need your creature to worship/maintain your godhood or not?


Good question.  I didn't want to get far into the smaller details in the first post - I was worried that a textwall might turn people off.

But no, you do not need to be worshiped by anyone.

Some of the benefits / limitations / specifics to your newfound godhood are:

 Your default powers are:
 You have two forms, an incorporeal form where your sentience exists everywhere in your world, and a physical avatar that can interact with the world
 In your incorporeal form, you have the ability to perceive everything that is currently going on in your world.  Or, if you feel like it, you can chose to block out as much information as you'd like
 Your avatar can be anything living, even impossible creatures.  Once you pick what your avatar looks like, you cannot change it

 Teleportation
 Only within your own world

 Complete immortality
As far as you can tell, there is no way for you to permanently die in either of your forms.

 You can also pick a small number of other powers (usually one or two) that are sometimes associated with gods.  The rules regarding this aren't entirely clear to you or any other deities, but it's clear that you cannot pick anything grossly overpowered
 Common examples include telekinesis, fertility-related powers, mind control, a shapeshifting ability for your avatar, etc



Some limitations are:

 Although humans are able to travel to other worlds through portals, you can never leave your world and you can never perceive anything that happens in another world.
 Anything that is magical, impossible, or otherwise grossly different than what exists in other worlds, will not work properly if it is taken to another world.
 For instance, if you give the inhabitants of your world the ability to use magic or supernatural powers, they will not be able to use it in other worlds.
 Any purely physical or cosmetic alterations to animals, plants, or humans are mostly exempt from this rule.  For instance, if you create a species of giant hairless bunnies, that may technically be "grossly different than what exists in other worlds" but since it doesn't actively defy any laws of nature it would be able to be transported to other worlds.

 If you chose to alter the humans, animals, or plants in your setting in a major way, then they cannot have children with normal humans.
 Since the worlds vary wildly, timekeeping has to change as well.  Without a sun, the default system (unless you specify otherwise) is to have a glowing blanket of clouds in the sky that dim, brighten, and change color on a predictable basis (which approximates the day/night and yearly cycles).

I think that's mostly everything.  Ask me if you need anything clarified.

Great ideas so far.  In a moment I'll also post a list of some other interesting ideas that I've heard other people come up with.


----------



## ThinkerX (Jan 15, 2013)

Concept wise, it sounds a lot like TSR's (now Wizards of the Coast) old 'Ravenloft' demi-plane - minus the pervasive evil elements.  I've toyed with something similiar now and again.

But:

World 1:

The 'world' is a city built around a large garden square, with my temple in the middle. Not so ornamental pools abound, as do rooftop gardens.  A number of races exist here.  Because I strongly encourage experiences and wonders of the other worlds to be recorded, said city would have the reputation as a centre of knowledge.  Tolerant sort that I am, some of those from elsewhere with magical powers may retain some or all of their abilities (essentially using my mental powers to reactivate them).

World 2:

The world is at the bottom of a long, narrow canyon with walls which become unclimbable after going up a few hundred yards.  At no point is the canyon more than a mile wide, usually it is under a thousand feet across. The canyon extends for several dozen miles. A river, navigable with some difficulty, is in the middle of the canyon.  There is a portal to other worlds at either end.  At the widest point the river becomes a narrow lake with an island in the middle, on which are an assortment of statues and building sized geometric shapes - sphere, cube, cone, ect. My physical avatar is one of the statues, but I rarely bother with it, or much else going on in this domain, which is empty save for a few outcastes and mystics.  Those who spend enough time here sometimes 'earn' very minor mystic feats: not something I grant, but something I'll subtly guide them to.


----------



## Legal Rose (Jan 15, 2013)

ThinkerX said:


> Concept wise, it sounds a lot like TSR's (now Wizards of the Coast) old 'Ravenloft' demi-plane - minus the pervasive evil elements.  I've toyed with something similiar now and again.



I don't know much about Ravenloft, but I will admit that I was heavily influenced by the Planescape setting from when I played Planescape: Torment.



Legal Rose said:


> In a moment I'll also post a list of some other interesting ideas that I've heard other people come up with.




 *The Metropolis*
 A massive, empty city.  The only rules that the local deity enforces are strict laws regarding land ownership, and an ironclad rule that no one group is allowed to control the city.  Designed to be a convenient (albeit chaotic) meeting place for people from all over The Myriad. 


 *The Embassy*
 A mysterious, secretive world that few people dare to visit.  The inhabitants are trained from birth with one goal in mind: to deliver mail between the gods.  Because gods cannot leave their own worlds, these people provide a hugely valuable service and they are handsomely rewarded for their efforts.  Due to their fanatical devotion, they are trusted by the gods and feared by the people.

 *The Academy*
 A sprawling campus designed to house literature and knowledge from across The Myriad.  It functions as part library, part university, and part museum.  It is easily the most complete collection of knowledge from the countless worlds that compose The Myriad

 *The Islands*
 A collection of several islands, which each have their own unique climate.  Each island grows several unique types of fruit that subtlely change the person who consumes it.  The fruit can change skin color, height, and numerous other physical characteristics.  The fruit grows extremely rapidly and provides all of the necessary nutrition.  It increases fertility overall health.  As such, the society here is extremely populous and is encouraged to set up colonies in other worlds.

 *Adventure World*
 An extremely dangerous world that houses large amounts of unique and valuable commodities.  Designed by a sadistic or unsympathetic deity, with the goal of drawing in foolhardy adventurers and using their struggles as


----------



## Jamber (Jan 16, 2013)

I quite like the idea of worlds separated by clouds, i.e. nothing around them but the heavens. They might be a hillock or another bit of landscape sitting on a mound of cloud (as it were), with a cloudy nothingness separating them (maybe a nothingness even the gods can't cross, or that they've made a pact never to cross in order to have peace between themselves?).

However wouldn't it seem logical that as gods created the worlds there has to be a separate realm/world/universe where the gods once all resided while they planned what to make?

Then again, since when have gods been logical? Over to you...


----------



## AlexanderKira (Jan 16, 2013)

Wanara009, i really love that clockwork idea. Is that from something, or you using that? Because i want to kind of have that in my story. Just tell me, it' d be cool.


----------



## wordwalker (Jan 16, 2013)

Here's a different aspect of things: in most stories, even gods have a way of acting pretty human. And that means that, after a few eternities, a lot of the gods would start to focus on the only thing they can't control: other gods and their work. It might be a "great game" of conquest, a friendly but obsessive competition, or a fear of what the others would do to them first.

By these rules, gods have little ability to affect each other, especially since the god they attacked has the ultimate homefield advantage.

In fact, since gods are blind to the outside world, they might be so desperate for news that "closing the borders" is almost never done.

The friendliest way gods might resolve their differences could be by enhancing gladiators and such, who'd fight, race, etc-- maybe in a neutral god's world, to eliminate any meddling. The most extreme creations couldn't even set foot in it, of course.

But beyond that, for the times it gets out of hand:

plagues-- if a god can make something subtle enough, another god might never recognize he's been hit. (And, how long does it take a god to acquire a power like healing if it wasn't part of his initial nature?)
troublemaker agents-- find the right offer to make the right person, and let them start assassinating, messing with politics or religion...


These sound a bit petty, especially since if they ever get out of control a god has just made an enemy he can *never* eliminate, and can't even meet face to face to negotiate peace with. But at least some of it sounds likely.

On the other hand, a lot of these are just the obvious storytelling approaches. A world might be much more interesting if the gods were all loyal siblings, with real disagreements and competitions but much too wise to turn hostile. You could work out all kinds of conflicts and issues under the rule that they only went so far; how do you win your people's respect when your god says X or Y, how do you track a criminal under your god's shadow, how do different civilizations interact?


----------



## The Tourist (Jan 16, 2013)

As members get to know me, they will find that bikers have a bizarre sense of humor.  For example, all of the sex scenes in my book as written as slapstick level humor.

If I was a god, I would be the all-powerful Roman demi-god "Maximus Fluvius Rectus."

In essense, The Great Diarrhea.

Mess with me, don't supplicate enough, build me a temple smaller than that of Zeus, and you're won't face thunderbolts, you'll never get out of the can.


----------



## shangrila (Jan 16, 2013)

My world is surrounded by impassable cliffs. A single crumbling castle stands in the middle of barren fields, the only life out there some skeletal trees, reaching up like hands to the heavens. It is permenant dusk; never day or night, but somewhere in between. The humans that inhabit this world all live in the castle. They survive on the food I provide for them, use the tools and weapons I make for them. Their life is hard, but it makes them strong.

Among the caves that riddle the cliffs live creatures that have no name, my first failed attempt at life. Horrible, deformed things, they come out to hunt the humans, jealous of my 'favourites'. Through them, Mankind lives on the constant brink of death. I allow them to continue living because of that, and only that. Their very sight shames me to my core.

And who am I? Among the humans I am known as He Who Walks Among The Cliffs, a figure of shadows and legends. To them, I am not a God or a Devil but a part of the world itself, like the rain or the earth beneath their feet. They are not far from the truth.

Beware my world, travellers. Beware the Rocks, as your kind has named it. It is not a place for the weak or simple, and I do not suffer intruders lightly.


----------



## CupofJoe (Jan 16, 2013)

My world would be a high flat topped Mesa. A rich golden rusty red rock with some scrubby grassland and a few cottonwood groves as well as a few small artesian spring pools. It would rarely if ever rain [water] but it would have a very distinct summer [burning dry, still and hot] and winter [blizzards, stormy and cold]. There would be sheep and goats [and a few shepherds]. Around the pools there would be frogs, insects and small silver fish. There would also be dragonflies dancing about. As a god I would just sit and enjoy the view from the mile high cliffs at the endless unreachable desert lands that surround my mesa or watch the dragonflies. The sheep, goats and people can look after themselves!


----------



## Gurkhal (Jan 16, 2013)

My world would be pretty much like the real world is except only Scandinavian climate, with some additions of animals from the Ice Age and stuff. So basically a huge forest surrounded by lots by great walls of ice. 

I would give each thing a place in the great order of nature and as long as they do not disturb the great order or break out of their parts, they can do whatever they want. If they do however break out I imagine that I would have some kind of beings kept ready to get them back into place. 

Mostly I would however keep back and ensure that the general system runs smoothly. Outsider who do not fit into my order would either be made to fit, or be dealt with harshly. I would imagine at least, I don't want people from outside coming and upsetting my hard work just for the lulz.


----------



## Penpilot (Jan 16, 2013)

Reminded me of an '70 science fiction show, Star lost. The Starlost - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Basically 'the world' is a giant space ship divided up into isolated biospheres, each containing a distinct culture. Maybe try designing worlds based on earthy cultures and the lore associated with each as your seeds. Also, remember the old TV show Sliders? Maybe try stealing ideas from episodes of that.


----------



## wordwalker (Jan 16, 2013)

Or (twice I've recommended it lately), Jack Chalker's _Well Of Souls_ books, which actually were godlike beings creating pocket kingdoms of different races and physics.


----------



## Legal Rose (Jan 17, 2013)

Good ideas so far, everyone.



wordwalker said:


> Here's a different aspect of things: in most stories, even gods have a way of acting pretty human. And that means that, after a few eternities, a lot of the gods would start to focus on the only thing they can't control: other gods and their work. It might be a "great game" of conquest, a friendly but obsessive competition, or a fear of what the others would do to them first.
> 
> By these rules, gods have little ability to affect each other, especially since the god they attacked has the ultimate homefield advantage.
> 
> ...



Yeah, very interesting ideas.  I'd been thinking of things like competitive gods who want to expand their influence and control, using certain loopholes in this universe but also gods who have close pen-pal style friendships with one another.

In my imagining, these gods are extremely human-like in their motivations and personalities.  Which includes being petty, angry, holding grudges, etc.


----------



## Xaysai (Jan 17, 2013)

I would create a race of humans on an earth-like planet and allow them to possess any type of power they could conceive of (as long as it remains terrestrial - no, "I'm going to make a new planet" or "I'm going to will myself to another planet") and see what happens.

Does one of them wake up one morning and nuke the planet? Do they use their powers to ensure everyone is fed, sheltered, and clothed?

Personally, I think they would destroy themselves, but it would be interesting to see how they did it and how long it took.


----------



## wordwalker (Jan 17, 2013)

Legal Rose said:


> Yeah, very interesting ideas.  I'd been thinking of things like competitive gods who want to expand their influence and control, using certain loopholes in this universe but also gods who have close pen-pal style friendships with one another.
> 
> In my imagining, these gods are extremely human-like in their motivations and personalities.  Which includes being petty, angry, holding grudges, etc.



If this world is as interested in the gods' viewpoints as the humans, it could give your concept a lot of uniqueness to play up. It also sounds a bit like playing _Civilization_ and similar computer games, especially if you can convey just how much power and limits the gods have. (You said each god has only so many abilities.) You might want to experiment with those games --be careful, they're addictive!-- and keep them in mind when marketing the tale.


----------



## wordwalker (Jan 17, 2013)

Here's another thought: how many of these gods were, or still are, that interested in creating people? Some might prefer experimenting with raw magic, weather and nature, or with nonsapient animals. These might form either:

Forbidden Lands that tried to drive out any people that entered (they might still come to hide in it, to prove themselves, or to harvest unique materials).

Lands that the god allowed limited people from other lands to settle in, on his terms-- tending his gardens and carrying out his negotiations with the other gods. 

(In fact, if a god like that was attacked by a rival, he might not have the right power to recreate people except by bargaining for new settlers, and if the attacker saturated the place with plagues or other things the defender couldn't cure --or put the word out that he would, if anyone tried to repopulate it-- you'd get a truly "lost" land. At least lost from a human perspective; the god's own powers would still work on his real interests, but it would be no place for people.)


----------



## Legal Rose (Jan 19, 2013)

wordwalker said:


> Here's another thought: how many of these gods were, or still are, that interested in creating people? Some might prefer experimenting with raw magic, weather and nature, or with nonsapient animals. These might form either:
> 
> Forbidden Lands that tried to drive out any people that entered (they might still come to hide in it, to prove themselves, or to harvest unique materials).
> 
> ...



Yeah, I especially like the idea of a god that just wants to be left alone for some reason or another.

And one issue with all of these scenarios is that no one really knows how a person's mind would warp with extreme power and immortality.  I mean, the gut instinct seems to be to assume that they become increasingly bored and detached, but I'm no so sure that would necessarily apply to everyone.


----------



## wordwalker (Jan 19, 2013)

Legal Rose said:


> And one issue with all of these scenarios is that no one really knows how a person's mind would warp with extreme power and immortality.  I mean, the gut instinct seems to be to assume that they become increasingly bored and detached, but I'm no so sure that would necessarily apply to everyone.



Very much a question. Then again, there is the point that these actually are gods-- it's not like asking how long a vampire can keep a conscience after a few centuries of feeding and outliving everyone he's befriended. These are beings that are supposed to be what they are, doing what they do. If anything (especially since this is a universe that decided it needed so many contrasting gods), they might be more likely to be rigid, more set in their ways than humans.

I can picture a god who built a peaceful world and might be capable of defending it when roused, but always have trouble suspecting the worst in his neighbors-- and his followers (especially the human ones who immigrated from other lands and proved themselves as defenders) would have to constantly plead with him not to be too trusting. Or another equally peaceful god with a different spin, that could be brutal on anything that disturbed his standards of tranquility.


----------



## Legal Rose (Jan 21, 2013)

wordwalker said:


> I can picture a god who built a peaceful world and might be capable of defending it when roused, but always have trouble suspecting the worst in his neighbors-- and his followers (especially the human ones who immigrated from other lands and proved themselves as defenders) would have to constantly plead with him not to be too trusting. Or another equally peaceful god with a different spin, that could be brutal on anything that disturbed his standards of tranquility.



Good point.  I've been going with the sort of assumption that these gods would have the mentality of normal humans.  But at the very least these would be beings with no family, no childhood, and no real ingrained relationship with humans except for how they personally chose to interact.  So even if the way their minds work is human in nature, they might still behave in unusual ways thanks to their personal experiences.


----------



## mbartelsm (Jan 22, 2013)

A large island with a main port surrounded by cliffs, on top of the cliffs people who are as fast and light as the wind live on houses a la mediterranean, the port is heavily defended as the portal is way far from the island, in the middle of the ocean, so a lot of pirates tend to come and assault.


----------



## Cheezyb10 (Jan 23, 2013)

I would have an island surrounded by endless ocean, to start. I would start by giving my people life, water, food, air, vegetation, and the pursuit of happiness. And observe.


----------

